# You Tube kein Bild, bei und nach "Vevo" Videos!



## LastManStanding (18. Februar 2017)

Hi,
also ich habe seit kurzem das "Problem" das ich Musik-Videos bei Youtube von "Vevo" nicht mehr sehen kann, es gibt nur Ton. 
Nur Vevo wird Im Bild unten Rechts eingeblendet. Wo eigentlich auch das Video laufen sollte.
Alle anderen gehen im Normalfalle. Auser ich schalte von einem Vevo Video direkt auf ein belibiges anderes , dann gehen diese auch nicht. das ist noch das schlimmste.. daran 
Bis ich den Explorer komplett neu lade. Dann gehen wieder alle anderen aber kein Vevo.
Habe schon probiert.

Alle Cookies gelöscht.
Registrier Datenbank bereinigt
Flashplayer aktualisiert
Firefox Aktualisiert
Neustart
Hardware beschleunigung überprüft
Firefox Einstellungen überprüft( soweit ich sie kenne)
Google ergebnisse als problemlösung herangezogen.

Doch nichts hat geholfen.

ääähm aso Hilfe


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2017)

Einen anderen Browser getestet?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (18. Februar 2017)

Mit der Gema hättest du solche Probleme nicht  ^^


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einen anderen Browser getestet?



Mit dem Microsoft Browser ist es das selbe ja.
Maleware(MalewareBytes) und Vierenscan(Kaspersky) hab ich schon mehrfach gemacht. Auch cookies endfernt
System Wiederherstellung. Und Fierefox neu installiert



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Mit der Gema hättest du solche Probleme nicht  ^^


naja mit der Gema das hat sich ja nach jahren erledigt aber das konnte man mit anderen Servern ja umgehen.

Aber Vevo scheint irgendwas zu machen was vielleicht nicht bei vielen zum tragen kommt.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Oktober 2017)

Problem war Add Block Plus


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Problem war Add Block Plus



Die Adblocker von heute sind echt nicht mehr so gut wie früher.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2017)

Besser den normalen AdBlock ohne Withelist verwenden.

 Youtube läuft in modernen Browsern auch ohne installierten Flashplayer. Der läuft bei mir maximal noch in einer Linux-VM.


----------

